# Remove Corporate Sync Security Settings



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

I currently use the Corporate Sync for work. The Exchange server has security policies enforced. One of which I do not like is forcing a security screen. This prevents me from using some 3rd party lockers.
There was a previous project over at XDA where someone was decompiling the APK and removing the adherence of the security policies pushed down from the corporate email servers.
Anyone know of any new project to provide this on the newer blur Corporate Sync?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

